

Chinese Room Takeaway: Wiping the Anti-AI Slate Clean with Toilet Paper - kranzky
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/52281ebb8621

======
kranzky
Would be interested to hear what people think; what is the current attitude
with regards to chatterbots, speech-recognition, Siri and Kurzweil's
singularity? Are we jaded, or is it the beginning of a new era in AI?

